# What's Wrong With This Picture?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Too me, It looks like the mag is backwards...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Mag is in backwards?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

also, it's a photoshop job... If you magnifly the picture in photoshop you can see where it's been tampered with...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> Too me, It looks like the mag is backwards...


Nah, it's not backwards. That's one of those reverse, hi-capacity mags! Don't you have one for your AR yet? :mrgreen:


----------



## DirtyDon (Feb 6, 2007)

Is it possible to put the mag in backwards on the AR?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We had a discussion on the photoshopping of this image. This is what someone else had to say about it:



> Checked it myself, and I'm not convinced there's anything there that's obviously edited. There's only one thing, really, that I would suspect at all:
> 
> If you look at the woman herself, the sun is lighting up her back, so light is coming on from the left side of the picture. If you look at the magazine, it's shaded to the right where instead you'd expect it to be lit. HOWEVER, this cannot be taken as conclusive. It's entirely possible, and even likely, that the left side is shaded specifically because the woman's body is blocking out the light and thus shading the magazine.
> 
> ...


I don't have Photoshop, so I can't see for myself. But one person claimed to have seen the original photo (being from the town) and said the mag was like that in the original. But two other people searched the records online for the site and couldn't even find any refrence to the story. So who knows.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Not a photoshop, see reply #44 on page 2 and reply 91 on page 4 for the original photo, on APS in Nov/Dec, 2006.

http://www.armedpolitesociety.com/index.php?topic=5014.25



reply#91 said:


> Folks, I just talked to the watch captain down there and by God yes she has the mag in backwards! Please do not even begin to ask me how. He wouldn't discuss it either. I said, "Wow, I'm sorry to hear that, she must have been under some pressure right then." And he said, "Yes she was." He didn't want to go any further and I made it clear neither did I. Now THAT'S about an adrenaline rush right there.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Good thing she didn't pull the triger. She may have shot herself.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It's a photo-op of someone who obviously has no business holding that rifle. That magazine may even be in upside-down. It's hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd say that department needs to have it's officers do a little more range time!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I'd say that department needs to have it's officers do a little more range time!


Tell me about it. I've shown that picture to some people who know nothing about guns and even _they_ knew the mag was in backwards. Why doesn't this so called proffessional know it?


----------

